# Speaker size



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What is the size of the door and rear speakers? I assuming its the same for all models? Not the model with the bose system in it though.


----------



## Darren (Jan 28, 2004)

The best advice I can give is to call a vendor such as Crutchfield and ask them. I did just that, however, I have forgotten what they told me.


----------

